# Mixing sausage meat??????



## fullborebbq (Sep 20, 2019)

Ok I have been making snack sticks a sausages for a few years now. I have a LEM 1HP big bite grinder and the 50Lb meat mixer attachment. It works great when I am making big batches but is a pain to clean as it is just too big for my triple sinks and needs to be rotated to get it submerged fully. 

That being said I would like opinions on mixing with a 20 Qt commercial stand mixer for smaller batches, 12 - 15 lbs. Before I sign the lease for one I would appreciate your opinions.

This year I have sold over 1600 snack sticks and 100 lbs of sausages, but frequently run out of one or the other and small batch production would be ideal.

Thank you all in advance for your time and knowledge!


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 21, 2019)

No opinions????
I guess my biggest question is on fat smear with the big paddle as apposed to the meat mixers thin blades.


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2019)

Considering my 5Qt KA does a great job on 5 pound batches,  can't see why a 20Qt would not be fine on larger batches...On Smearing, those Bowls and Paddles are thick/heavy. Freezing the Bowl and Paddle, overnight, will be a benefit. As well as very cold Sausage Mix...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ve used the large mixer at my buddies deer processing place at least a dozen times for brats, snack sticks, and summer sausages. Not sure the size but it’s bigger than that. It works great every time. He also uses it for thousands of pounds of sausages yearly as he is the local deer processor. 

Good luck
Scott


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 19, 2019)

I went ahead and made the purchase! my first batch of sausage was the Texas-Hot links. Put a 10 lb chub cut into 5" pieces into the mixer, said a few prayers and turned it on. It went through it like mixing spaghetti sauce! This is something I should have bought about 3000 snack sticks ago!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2019)

Congrats, that thing looks like a beast. I agree, those meat mixers do a good  job but PITA to clean.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 19, 2019)

That's awesome . Enjoy .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice. Now get the #32 Grinder Head and you'll be makin Sticks faster then they can grow the Pigs!...JJ


----------



## fullborebbq (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a LEM big bite 1 HP grinder.....All set!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2019)

FB ... just wondering if you have used the mixer some more and have any more of an info/opinion on it ?? 

Can't believe this is the first I'm seeing this thread...


----------



## fullborebbq (Nov 22, 2019)

I have done a limited amount of production. Fall season slows down when you sell outside at the flee market, In Buffalo, NY.

Anyway, It mixed 18 lbs of snack stick mix in oh....5 min. Followed by splitting the base mix into 3 - 6 lb batches. One batch plain one with Cracked black pepper and one with re hydrated diced Jalapenos. The latter two batches mixed in approx 1 - 2 min each. Clean up is SOOOOOOOO much easier than the LEM meat mixer. I also believe it mixes more completely . That being said you need to watch out not to over mix!

Also did 15 lbs of my loaded Italian sausage ( sauteed peppers and onions with a sharp Italian cheese mixed in) super easy compared to hand mixing the smaller batches! LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------

